# System freezes after resume from suspend to disk is complete

## paraw

Hello everybody.

As per title of post, I'm having an issue when resuming from hibernation. The machine is a Dell Latitude D830 laptop, which works perfectly for everything else, including suspend to ram. The symptoms are as follows: hibernation completes successfully. Upon resuming, the image reading reaches 100%, then the screen flashes, goes completely black and the computer freezes. Also, the USB ports are turned off, and the keyboard seems to have no effect (CTRL-ALT-F1, CTRL-ALT-DEL, etc. don't do anything). The problem happens in the exact same way whether X is running or not. The kernel version is 2.6.37-r4 x86_64. I suspend via 

```
echo -n disk > /sys/power/state
```

 As stated before, suspend to ram works perfectly.

Any help is appreciated.

----------

## Hu

A bad commit crept into v2.6.37.6 that broke resume from hibernation.  Unfortunately, v2.6.37 was simultaneously declared end-of-life, so upstream has not released a v2.6.37.7 to revert the bad commit.  The offending commit is x86: Cleanup highmap after brk is concluded.  In the v2.6.38.x line, this commit was included in v2.6.38.3, then reverted from v2.6.38.4.

----------

## paraw

I see! Thanks for the info.

Is there a patch available for the 2.6.37 that I can apply, as far as you know?

----------

## Hu

If the patch I described is the cause of your problem, you could try reverting it by using patch --reverse atop the kernel source tree.  If this works, you should file a bug to have the Gentoo maintainer update sys-kernel/gentoo-sources for the benefit of other users who stick with 2.6.37.

----------

## paraw

Yeah... I had thought about it, and, in fact, I did it. It works perfectly now. Actually, now it works even if I have some particular devices plugged in, such as laptop cooler or a music player, which make Windows' hibernation go crazy.  :Cool: 

----------

